# Lunch Ideas.



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I am getting sick of eating chicken pasta for lunch, what other stuff could i make that is quick and easy. is there anything i can add to make it taste nice. atm i am adding fruit to cottage cheese and stuff like tomatoes to sandwiches to make them taste nice.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

fish and rice with beans

chicken and rice with different sauces?

im bored of everything tbh


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

kfc family feast x 3


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

jaja not so hard lads to mix it up a bit. Add spices to the chicken, that's an easy one. Instead of rice, try different forms of carbs...cous cous, bread (i.e. chicken/turkey/tuna wraps), omelette with tuna and veg, egg salad with tuna chunks. Totally agree that we are more limited than most when it comes to lunch (i will not bow to the bagel culture) but it does not have to be the montony of chicken and rice day in day out. Lots of recipes on the boards for starters...


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I am bulking atm, so its pasta not rice. will have allot at some recipes on here. Whats some good spices i have been using them perfect shake things on chicken and there pretty nice.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

killah said:


> I am bulking atm, so its pasta not rice. will have allot at some recipes on here. Whats some good spices i have been using them perfect shake things on chicken and there pretty nice.


like i said kfc,


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

No car atm, if i did i would just pop to Nandos.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

how about, jacket potato, sprinkled with a bit of cheese ( or a ton like me  ) with whatever, i.e tuna, pork, beef, lamb its great with tomatoes too


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

tin of tuna? 30g protein ish


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

will go shopping today see whats about, cant stand another day of chicken pasta. :death:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Lean beef mince, add some tesco hot chilli sauce, f all fat or carbs in it and tastes great.

Turkey breast mince is another option which is usually very lean, make it into burgers, mix a bit what ever your into through it and top it off with some jack daniels sauce mmmmmmm, could use beef here too.

Its really fairly easy and no real limits to what you can have once you cook it in advance.

I cook it all on the sunday then freeze it in individual zip locks. I have my chilli beef at 11 and my chicken and veg at about 2.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

killah said:


> I am bulking atm, so its pasta not rice. will have allot at some recipes on here. Whats some good spices i have been using them *perfect shake things* on chicken and there pretty nice.


Keep an eye on the amount of sodium in those things, I got a nasty surprise last night when inspecting the back of my Old El Paso chilli powder mix. found it contains 9g of salt per packet, bloody ridiculous.

In terms of other ideas make sauces from tinned tomatoes and onion, garlic, fresh herbs (or dried), chillis, veg etc. I really don't think it is that hard to eat clean interesting and tasty food. If needs be buy a basic healthy eating cook book and adapt the recipes to fit what you want.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

also i track my food and allot of my bulking cals are from carbs and fats, i need to up my protein as most of it made up from shakes.


----------

